# Goodbye Folks



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi, I'm leaving Hobbytalk,I've enjoyed chatting with most of you,I've enjoyed it.For those people,who have known me for a while,Take Care,Guy S.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What the...........................................
*WHY IS DROPPING LIKE FLIES AROUND HERE??!!!!!* :freak:


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Take care Guy.

What do you folks know that the rest of us don't..?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Later.
Take it easy.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

See you on the other side, Guy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

We'll miss you, Guy! 

You always started some great conversations! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NOW what's going on?!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I started spreading a rumor that I was taking over the modeling forums and it's scaring everyone off :devil:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa, what's going on, Guy? I prolly need to finish reading all of my email, as I see I've got one from you....

Regardless, this seems sort of sudden. Hope you're not leaving 'cause of me, as that wasn't my intent at all in stepping down.





PerfesserCoffee said:


> I started spreading a rumor that I was taking over the modeling forums and it's scaring everyone off :devil:


They must've seen your Reinactment acting.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Huh?

What is this here?

"Operation Exodus", or something like that?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Guy!!! No _way_ man... why are you leaving??


Man, its not that bad around here, I don't understand what's driving people off.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Guy, there's really no reason to leave or annouce that you're leaving. Many board members over the years have just dropped out of sight (anyone seen Yama recently?) or drastically reduced their involvement. They've never really left, probably lurked some and will be welcomed if they post again.

So, no more "I'm leaving" posts. It's so final. If you want to fade into the background for a bit, we understand.

I look forward to your return.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm leaving too.

I'll be back tomorrow morning bright and early - its just about supper time and I'm starving! 

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bring me some fries, willya.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Back again!

Mmmmmmmmmm - fries!!! 

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No, Dave - fish 'n' chips! Tell Rob about the best place in the whole wide world to get 'em, along w/a couple pints! 

Glad to see you're back posting, Guy.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jeff,Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Liar!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, if its fish you want with them chips then you have to come to my town. It just don't get any better. Bridie Molloy's on George Street - wasn't that the place Jeff? 

A great spot for a happy hour meeting for all of us!

Huzz


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

John P said:


> Liar!


He just came back John, don't try to scare him away already


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, geez, just go already...

Just kidding Guy, just kidding. :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Well, if its fish you want with them chips then you have to come to my town. It just don't get any better. Bridie Molloy's on George Street - wasn't that the place Jeff?
> 
> A great spot for a happy hour meeting for all of us!


Yessir, Birdie Molloy's it was! Fresh caught cod and some awesome tasting chips to go along with. I forget what local brew it was, but I had a huge helping of fish 'n' chips and two pints of beer for a _very_ reasonable price! 

Maybe we should relocate Guy up there, too (just to bring the thread back around on-topic).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'll book a table for three - and anyone else who wants to join us!:thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Maybe in the summertime. It's too cold out right now.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"too cold"?!? C'mon, Jose! We'll be inside most of the night, man. You'll not feel a bit of chill inside of Birdie Molloy's! 




Dave Hussey said:


> I'll book a table for three - and anyone else who wants to join us!:thumbsup:


Make it an even dozen, Dave. That way if nobody else shows up we'll have plenty of room in which to lounge about.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't understand people who advertise that they are "leaving" a group or forum. Do they want sympathy and need people to say not to go or that they will be missed? Then the kicker is not giving a reason so everyone will think they had something to do with it or said something that made the person mad. If you're going to leave the forum, just leave. I've never had a cross word with anyone here, but I do like many have a tounge in cheek attitude about things. If I make you mad or upset about something, be an adult and PM or just say I don't agree with you about this or that. This isn't the real world folks, so lighten up, talk about the hobby and for God sake stop acting like 6 year olds taking your toys and going home. Now I'll take off the Merriman gloves and relax.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm leaving this thread!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This isn't the real world?! 
*looks around*
OMG! Your'e *RIGHT*!

_* AAAAAAGH!!!!!*_


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> This isn't the real world?!
> *looks around*
> OMG! Your'e *RIGHT*!
> 
> _*AAAAAAGH!!!!!*_


BWAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I don't understand people who advertise that they are "leaving" a group or forum. Do they want sympathy and need people to say not to go or that they will be missed? Then the kicker is not giving a reason so everyone will think they had something to do with it or said something that made the person mad. If you're going to leave the forum, just leave. I've never had a cross word with anyone here, but I do like many have a tounge in cheek attitude about things. If I make you mad or upset about something, be an adult and PM or just say I don't agree with you about this or that. This isn't the real world folks, so lighten up, talk about the hobby and for God sake stop acting like 6 year olds taking your toys and going home. Now I'll take off the Merriman gloves and relax.


Take your own advice, and lighten up, and stop acting like a 6 year old.
If you can't get with the flow, don't get in it!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Take your own advice, and lighten up, and stop acting like a 6 year old.
> If you can't get with the flow, don't get in it!


When I was a kid, there were lots of parties I wasn't invited to. I showed up anyway. I stood there with a big smile on my face, and said, "I'm here." and headed right for the food. Sure, they didn't want me there, but I had a great time. And if they didn't, so what? The point is if you want to be there, be there. Even if they hate you.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

So _that's_ who that was.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> This isn't the real world?!
> *looks around*
> OMG! Your'e *RIGHT*!
> 
> _* AAAAAAGH!!!!!*_


It's the real world all right...you're on MTV!


:tongue:


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Admiral Nelson said:


> When I was a kid, there were lots of parties I wasn't invited to. I showed up anyway. I stood there with a big smile on my face, and said, "I'm here." and headed right for the food.


 :jest: 
Nice analogy. Now let's all party!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> When I was a kid, there were lots of parties I wasn't invited to. I showed up anyway. I stood there with a big smile on my face, and said, "I'm here." and headed right for the food. Sure, they didn't want me there, but I had a great time. And if they didn't, so what? The point is if you want to be there, be there. Even if they hate you.


You've definitely got guts! :thumbsup: (Hungry guts, apparently  )


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

PetarB suggested:


> :hat: Now let's all party!


All right, guys!
I'm baking. Do you want Chocolate cake, or
chocolate chip cookies? - (from scratch!)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

MMMMMM....Chocolate....


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> Do you want Chocolate cake, or chocolate chip cookies? - (from scratch!)


Only commies don't like chocolate chip cookies!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

I like Pie!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Easy as cake! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Longest goodbye EVAH!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

This is like a guy has a farewell party, he leaves, but everyone is so busy having a party for him they all fail to notice he has left the party already.

He will never truly be gone as long as this thread continues in his honor!



...so someone lock it, already.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He'll never truly be gone as long as he doesn't leave!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I've seen forums where the person who starts the thread can lock or even delete messages. In other words if the thread is dead the person who started it can lock it. Also, if someone hijacks the thread or posts an off topic reply that person can delete the post. Makes sense to me and would make it easier on the moderator.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The problem you can run in to with someone being allowed to delete posts w/in their own thread is that - for instance - if I don't like *JohnP* and decide I don't want him posting in my threads I can delete his posts, no matter how helpful and/or inoccuous that post might be. If that's allowed, you sort of further along a negative trend, prolly making John and his friends upset, as well as turning the ire of others upon you who don't see a reason for it. I'm all for someone being able to delete their own posts, 'cause sometimes we say something in the heat of the moment and wish we could take it completely back. I'm all for someone being able to Lock and/or Delete their own threads, as well - the last something that anyone who's a Hobby Talk Supporter, I think it is, can do. I know the Lifetime Member can do it, for sure.... 

Anyhow, I get what you're sayin', *Admiral Nelson* and agree with it to a point. That point being where any member can just delete a post in their own thread.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> He'll never truly be gone as long as he doesn't leave!


:roll:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

John P said:


> He'll never truly be gone as long as he doesn't leave!


John your wit is unstoppable! :lol:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I've seen forums where the person who starts the thread can lock or even delete messages. In other words if the thread is dead the person who started it can lock it. Also, if someone hijacks the thread or posts an off topic reply that person can delete the post. Makes sense to me and would make it easier on the moderator.





Admiral Nelson said:


> When I was a kid, there were lots of parties I wasn't invited to. I showed up anyway. I stood there with a big smile on my face, and said, "I'm here." and headed right for the food. Sure, they didn't want me there, but I had a great time. And if they didn't, so what? The point is if you want to be there, be there. Even if they hate you.


Good thing they didn't delete you and lock the party.

I'll do anything you say
in fact I'll even stay
but I must be going...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I don't want to lose anyone here, I value your imput and ideas, if you do leave it will be a loss for the rest of us here ! please, come back from time to time !
Bert


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

He's been back. Please kill this thread.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Anyone else like add anything before I close this hopelessly exhausted thread?

No?

Okay, just to recap: Guy was gonna leave, changed his mind, and then the thread ambled on aimlessly for a few more pages until your humble and merciful moderator decided it was time to put it out of its misery.

And they all lived Happily Ever After.

:hat: 

:wave:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

No! Don't kill it! Not until he posts here that he's back and promises, PROMISES, never never never EVER to leave again or we'll just go all to pieces, we will.

...codependent, not I, sir!


----------

